
Windows Phone 7 gets cut'n'paste, other tweaks in update - sunsai
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/23/nodo_wp7_update/
======
architectzero
Before anyone says "about time", I'd just like to add: compare the WP7 initial
release timeline to the Android initial release timeline. (Can't reasonably
compare to iOS because WP7 and Android are multi-manufacturer and multi-
carrier right out of the gate, whereas iOS is a closed system on limited
carriers.)

Android v1.0 - 2008-10-21

Android v1.1 - 2009-02-09 (111 days)

Android v1.5 - 2009-04-30 (191 days)

Note: v1.5 ("Cupcake") was the first generally available update. v1.1 was
exclusively for the T-Mobile G1.

WP7 v1.0 - 2010-10-21 in EU region (earliest date)

WP7 v1.1 - 2010-03-23 (153 days)

MS launched a brand new platform with 10 different devices on 60 carriers in
30 countries. Google launched a brand new platform on 3 HTC phones (Dream,
T-Mobile G1, and Era G1), and if you look at the manufacturer release history,
things didn't start to take off until v1.5.

Haters gonna hate, I suppose.

